# Canon 350d Or Nikon D50???



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm seriously thinking about getting a better camera and have pretty much narrowed it down to a choice between the Canon 350D and the Nikon D50 twin lens kit. The price is about the same and just about affordable.

I know that the Nikon has the extra lens which gives it a bit of an advantage, but the Canon is a newer design and I've had Canons for years so there is a bit of 'brand loyalty' there...

Has anyone done a hands-on comparison? Anyone got any firm opinions on either camera? Grateful for your thoughts.

Rob


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Rob,

I went through this a while back.

I bought every magazine that I could find which had comparative tests (about 11 magazines in total).

The conclusion I reached was that they are both fine cameras and both would please.

The magazines came out 7 to 4 for the Canon.

I bought the Canon chiefly because, for motorsport use, the multi shot capacity of the Canon was greater.

I,m sure you would be happy with either.

Roger


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Rob

Ive found this site useful in the past, here is the 350D and the D50

Ive neither myself but have read loads of reviews and agree with Roger that the 350 does seem to come out on top.

I too have old Canons and would err the Canon route especially if it is possible to use older lenses (manually of course) although I am not sure if you can.

My missus is a photographer and has got a Nikon D70s which she is very pleased with, she too looked at the Canons as an option but went Nikon for lens compatibility with her older gear.

so no real help there save the links.

cheers

Andy


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I went for the D50 because I preferred its design and layout to the 350D; the body of the Canon was too small for my hands; the fingers of my right hand, curled round the grip, were pressed uncomfortably against the side of the kit lens. Bigger (better) lenses would only be more bulky. I'd recommend going to a store where you could try (and compare) before you buy.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I have the 350D and have to agree with Tim, the body is small if your used to an SLR.

Also the standard lens isn't up to much imho, don't get me wrong. It's good better than most point and shoots and a lot more besides but it lets the camera down. I have the 28-135 US off my dad's 35mms, I only have the standard lens on it when i let the 710 borroow it


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks all for your replies.

It looks like a trip to Jessops, then.....


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> Thanks all for your replies.
> 
> It looks like a trip to Jessops, then.....


and then buy it from pixmania or nomatica, usually much cheaper.

Andy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd but it from cameras2u, good price and UK based.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

got mine from AJ electronics only because they were the cheapest at the time.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

foztex said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all for your replies.
> ...


Damn..... how did you know?

Seriously, I have accumulated enough points in our company bonus scheme to get either - they have a link up with Argos whereby one can order things from the Argos catalogue and they deliver them. Shame they don't have any watches that I really fancy....


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> Damn..... how did you know?




























> Seriously, I have accumulated enough points in our company bonus scheme to get either - they have a link up with Argos whereby one can order things from the Argos catalogue and they deliver them. Shame they don't have any watches that I really fancy....


Result Rob, so which one have you decided on?

Andy


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Barryboy said:
> ...


Argos used to have some nice Seiko 5's...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I was flicking thro the new Agrot book the other day and didn't see a single seiko







just been on the web there are 12 watches all reduced in price the autos are Â£34.99 for the gold tone one and Â£22.49 for the steel ones







Trying to find one in any store near here is proving impossible, all coming up as nil stock.

I can't believe Agrot are dropping seiko


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

If you go for the Nikon.....DON'T buy it with the 18-55mm lens. Get the 18-70mm that comes with the D70s.

Bear in mind that the Eos 350D is shortly to be replaced although it is a better camera than the Nikon which is made in Thailand.

If you need to know more, please PM me.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

